# Swift Kon Tiki 774 - Wing Mirror Protectors



## MickyHatton (20 d ago)

Hi all,

Can anyone offer any advice as to where I would purchase the wing mirror protectors for a Swift Kon Tiki 774 2022?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What base is it on Micky?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I know Milenco do covers for Fiats but the 'gold standard' are supposed to be Mirrorguard Mirror Guard Ltd: Wing Mirror Protection From Damage

I have a pair of cheaper silver ones on our MH having lost 2 off side mirrors due to narrow lanes and bad driving (on the part of others!). I put some memory foam inside them before fixing in order to give them a little more 'give'. I suspect that with contact at any decent speed nothing would save the wing mirror though.


----------

